# Picked up my new CZ-75B Omega



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to hitting the range tmro. This pistol has some of the best ergonomics I've ever felt on a pistol, and I'm looking very forward to shooting it tmro.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Have fun, they are great pistols and very accurate. Should be a welcome change from your G19...lol. 

The trigger WILL smooth out in time (the double action I mean... the single is very nice out of the box), just be patient. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Will definitely let you know. I love my 19, but have eyed the CZ for several years now. Glad to have it!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

My money is on "you'll love it" !


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, Philco, you were right! I do love it. Put 200 rounds through it, and I have to say I don't know what took me so long to buy one of these. Smooth, accurate, well balanced. Everything you want in a combat pistol. I can't get over how comfortable this pistol is to shoot. More comfortable than the P226, which is saying a lot, and the ergonomics are as good if not better than the BHP. Plus, the CZ has the DA/SA which I like for CC purposes. I won't replace my Glock 19 with the CZ, but I certainly could. Great pistol!!! Well pleased.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

When you start thinking about replacing the stock hammer spring I'll recommend a 15 pound spring from Cajun Gun Works. It made a substantial difference on mine with double action, single action and slide cycle. And, it's an easy job.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Mik3e said:


> When you start thinking about replacing the stock hammer spring I'll recommend a 15 pound spring from Cajun Gun Works. It made a substantial difference on mine with double action, single action and slide cycle. And, it's an easy job.


I put a 13-pound hammer spring in mine and it is s-o-o-o-o much better than the OEM 20-pounder. Huge difference and no light primer strikes!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks for the gouge fellas...I am really pleased with this pistol. Great shooter!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I put a 13-pound hammer spring in mine and it is s-o-o-o-o much better than the OEM 20-pounder. Huge difference and no light primer strikes!


Where did you get your spring?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Where did you get your spring?


Oh Lord, you would ask that (not a problem). I'd have to get the gun out of the safe and check my receipt. I am reasonably certain I got it here at this link.

CZ Mainspring 13Lb

The difference is extraordinary for both the double and single action modes. And not one failure with new reloads in 115gr FMJ target configuration (1128 FPS).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great! Thank you very much!!


----------

